# Garrett -9 Discontinued? Options?



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello all, 

Lost a stock ceramic turbo, planning to put Garrett 707160-5009S's in but each of the distributors I called (at least in US) have said that the -9's are no longer available. My considerations are :

1. Get -9 from AUS but price is 20% more due to shipping and exchange rate
2. Get -7 since car is completely stock and difference shouldn't be too much. 
3. GTSS but price much higher so would likely go -7 before that

Car is completely stock. 

Any other ideas or places that may have -9 availability?


----------



## GT-R David (Mar 13, 2013)

New version of-9 has ceramic bearings, Garrett part number should be 836026-2

Otherwise same as the former -9. Check first before you buy.

You will need a remap after fitting other turbos.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

They do not come with actuators also. How much are they in the us?


----------



## 70Challconv (Aug 11, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. 

I attempted to order the 836026-5002S from Turbodynamics U.K., they also could not ship because this part is cancelled. 

Any other ideas for 707160-9 or 836026-2 before I go buy -7? 

Actuators in the US are around $80 each, seems pretty reasonable.


----------

